# Anyone heard of Montana?



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

The Unibomber isnt the only hooded madman out here! :lol 
If there are any Montanans out there, let me know


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, there is a member here who is in the Air Force who is originally from Montana. He hasn't been on in a while, though.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Montana? That's in Canada, right?


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

vicente said:


> Montana? That's in Canada, right?


HAHA pretty much! :lol


----------

